# Chipmunk



## Theslingshothunter (Aug 3, 2016)

My dog almost broke her leg because he dug a hole and she tripped so I dropped him


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

You just don't forking give up on the stupid troll side of life do ya' Tommy?


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

He just wants to kill things. Ridiculous .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Maybe the chipmunk dug a hole to get away the wanker shooting sparrows.


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

How do chipmunks taste?


----------



## Theslingshothunter (Aug 3, 2016)

They taste delicious a bit tough but I think that's because Im a bad cook


----------



## Theslingshothunter (Aug 3, 2016)

Oh and cjw I don't just want to kill things I kill pests and sometimes I'll kill a rabbit or pigeon for the pot


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Come on kid. Lol chipmunks?? They dig holes like that?? I never knew it.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm waiting for the Guinea pig and canary shots.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony the slinger (Sep 25, 2015)

Hey guys,
I really don't like getting into arguments, but I felt I needed to say something. I am not trying to justify any of these posts, but I don't think it is helpful to just insult and make fun of him. Our forum is known for being friendly! Lets keep it that way!

Tony


----------

